# Hi



## bel (Feb 7, 2011)

hi am new to the forum but not to mice i used to keep them when i was younger and just got back into having them i have 6 boys atm and hopfully will be getting my girls friday with finge crossed,
so hi to everyone and thanks in advance for any replys


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1 
Nice to meet you Bel!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi  Welcome


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, and welcome


----------

